
YC W21 Remote Batch - todsacerdoti
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-w21-remote-batch/
======
vikramkr
Used to be on the FAQ page (web archive link linked below) they were pretty
firm on the idea that remote could not work because they "tried it once" and
what they do they "have to do in person"[0]. Interesting to see the change in
tone regarding remote. A good reminder that making big decisions off of a
single data point is not a good idea, and this also suggests that the reason
for said company's lack of success may have also been influenced by YC not
trying hard enough to support the company (as clearly significant investments
were required to make remote work). So while the medsage for years was that
remote can't work, we tried it and it failed, the actual situation was more
along the lines of remote could work, but it's too much work for us and not
worth it to invest so its not going to work right now.

[0][https://web.archive.org/web/20170209075330/http://www.ycombi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170209075330/http://www.ycombinator.com/faq/)

